# SLM's 2008 Frisco Car Show



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

will b there


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 7 2008, 09:35 PM~10360867
> *LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE
> *



wut's up Danny!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 7 2008, 09:35 PM~10360867
> *LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
fo sho


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

will be there :biggrin:


----------



## DESTINATION_CT (Jan 30, 2008)

:wave: DESTINATION FAMILIA WILL BE THERE REPPIN ,THAT 916


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Apr 7 2008, 07:36 PM~10359757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 50 BOMBA (Mar 5, 2008)

yep THE HOMIES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.THATS A MANDATORY CAR SHOW FOR US.PUT THAT DATE IN AT THE LAST MEETING.SO CHECK YOU VATOS OUT ALRATOS HOMIE....


----------



## 50 BOMBA (Mar 5, 2008)

yep THE HOMIES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.THATS A MANDATORY CAR SHOW FOR US.PUT THAT DATE IN AT THE LAST MEETING.SO CHECK YOU VATOS OUT ALRATOS HOMIE....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

LG Fresno same day :thumbsdown:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 17 2008, 12:20 PM~10439156
> *LG Fresno same day  :thumbsdown:
> *


:thumbsdown:

I support my Homies from StreetLow !!!!!
They have shown nuttin' but love to the Regal King :thumbsup: Can't wait for this one !!!!!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

*C H I C A N O L E G A C Y* SAN FRAN c.c. will be in da house!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Apr 21 2008, 07:22 AM~10465392
> *C H I C A N O    L E G A C Y  SAN FRAN  c.c. will be in da house!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


:wave:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

Couple rides are going to Streetlow and couple bikes are going to L.G. in Fresno to qualify for Vegas.


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 20 2008, 11:20 PM~10464516
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> I support my Homies from StreetLow !!!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 21 2008, 04:35 PM~10468844
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:wave:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 21 2008, 07:51 AM~10465516
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: *R E G A L K I N G* ! wat up homie


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

just 2 more week's away who's goin?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

we are in the house and going to break fool's off :0


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:0


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

LAY-M-LOW SACRAMENTO TRYN TO BE THERE :around:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

* :biggrin: I'm there!!!!*


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 5 2008, 11:11 PM~10585329
> *we are in the house and going to break fool's off  :0
> *



Don't you mean break a fool's frame off

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@May 6 2008, 08:56 AM~10587727
> *Don't you mean break a fool's frame off
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


na only fools dare hop us i aint hopping you guys no more you bigg ole pizza eater's


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

everyone got lucky my frame crumbled like a cracker or was it a wet limp noodle anywayz its only 2 to 1 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

YOU KNOW TAT!!!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 7 2008, 12:32 AM~10596540
> *YOU KNOW TAT!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 7 2008, 01:35 AM~10596552
> *:0
> *


 :buttkick: MR.NELSON :wave:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

*T T T *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

please take lots of pics, i'm going 2 missed this show


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 7 2008, 03:24 PM~10601899
> *please take lots of pics, i'm going 2 missed this show
> *


*why !!!*


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

uce will be there


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 7 2008, 12:32 AM~10596540
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>YOU KNOW TAT!!!!
> <img src=\'http://i25.tinypic.com/5fnsbk.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *





*DAMN TOO BAD I'M MARRIED  J/K</span>*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@May 7 2008, 04:19 PM~10602269
> *uce will be there
> *


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

just ten dayz away so who's ready??????????? :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@May 8 2008, 12:03 AM~10605739
> *just ten dayz away so who's ready??????????? :biggrin:
> *


ME :wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT TIME IS MOVE-IN


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 7 2008, 03:24 PM~10601899
> *please take lots of pics, i'm going 2 missed this show
> *


and just where the hell are you going to be? please dont say fresno or im gonna kick you in your culo. :buttkick: :tongue:


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 8 2008, 07:05 AM~10606852
> *WHAT TIME IS MOVE-IN
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ TROKITA_@May 8 2008, 12:38 PM~10608894
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


move in starts at 6 am..


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@May 8 2008, 01:51 PM~10609891
> *move in starts at 6 am..
> *


THANK YOU !!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@May 8 2008, 12:37 PM~10608885
> *and just where the hell are you going to be?  please dont say fresno or im gonna kick you in your culo.  :buttkick:  :tongue:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@May 8 2008, 12:37 PM~10608885
> *and just where the hell are you going to be?  please dont say fresno or im gonna kick you in your culo.  :buttkick:  :tongue:
> *



yeah jesse that's how we get down. when u don't come to the show we kick u in the a$$. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@May 8 2008, 12:37 PM~10608885
> *and just where the hell are you going to be?  please dont say fresno or im gonna kick you in your culo.  :buttkick:  :tongue:
> *



no i'm staying at da artichoke festival :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@May 8 2008, 12:37 PM~10608885
> *and just where the hell are you going to be?  please dont say fresno or im gonna kick you in your culo.  :buttkick:  :tongue:
> *



That COCHINO just might enjoy the kick in da ass from her! :buttkick:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

come on guy'z just 7 more dayz. till show time so how's want's to see a bad ass bikin contes? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:biggrin: DEVOTION WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@May 11 2008, 12:05 AM~10626927
> *come on guy'z just 7 more dayz. till show time so how's want's to see a bad ass bikin contes? :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


But my question is will there ever be one like the 1st one in hayward that the police had to come and site the chicks for indecent exposure? :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

luxurious will b n da house


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

black magic piston's will win the hop cuz bladders suck  its going to be a chipper fest :roflmao:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

how much to spectate ???what time does the show start


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 11 2008, 08:58 PM~10631951
> *black magic piston's  will win the hop  cuz bladders suck   its going to be a chipper fest  :roflmao:
> *


:dunno: WHATS WRONG WITH DEL TORO?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@May 11 2008, 01:50 PM~10629324
> *luxurious will b n da house
> *


DAMN RIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

cant wait...hopefully it wont be that windy


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 11 2008, 09:14 PM~10632057
> *:dunno: WHATS WRONG WITH DEL TORO?
> *


i didnt say anything about del chippo


----------



## 33rdFleetWood (Jan 24, 2005)

damn dude y u allways hatin on del toros???? maybe u should make that sticker in your back window a little bit smaller so no one can see it!!!!!!! oh i forgot your back window fell out at the last show lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 33rdFleetWood_@May 12 2008, 12:29 AM~10633022
> *damn dude y u allways hatin on del toros???? maybe u should make that sticker in your back window a little bit smaller so no one can see it!!!!!!! oh i forgot your back window fell out at the last show lol
> *


dont get it twisted it aint hate its all in fun im going to smash bumper on the green elco too ,,,,,if anyone needs help in the pit ide help them out ask andy i offred him a set of 14" cylinders so he could hop at sam's i bash on the green elco and he towed my broken down car back to the house so dont take it as hate take it as motivation to come to the pit with every thing you got and let the car's have the last word of the day


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@May 11 2008, 09:10 PM~10632030
> *how much to spectate ???what time does the show start
> *


show start's at noon to 5.pm. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 9 2008, 09:06 PM~10620706
> *That COCHINO just might enjoy the kick in da ass from her! :buttkick:
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 12 2008, 07:50 AM~10634020
> *dont get it twisted it aint hate its all in fun  im going to smash bumper on the  green elco too ,,,,,if anyone needs help in the pit ide help them out ask andy i offred him a set of 14" cylinders so he could hop at sam's  i bash on the green elco and he towed my broken down car back to the house so dont take it as hate take it as motivation to come to the pit with every thing you got and let the car's have the last word of the day
> *


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@May 11 2008, 08:10 PM~10632030
> *how much to spectate ???what time does the show start
> *


how much???????


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 11 2008, 08:58 PM~10631951
> *black magic piston's  will win the hop  cuz bladders suck   its going to be a chipper fest  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@May 12 2008, 03:40 PM~10637508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: Sup Homie !!!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Los Blvd Kings will be there.


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 12 2008, 03:17 PM~10637308
> *:nono:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


x2


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 12 2008, 05:21 PM~10638260
> *x2
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@May 12 2008, 02:14 PM~10637282
> *how much???????
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 12 2008, 05:21 PM~10638260
> *x2
> *


EXACTLY ---HOPEFULLY SEE YOU GUYS THERE


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 11 2008, 09:28 PM~10632165
> *i didnt say anything about del chippo
> *


 Its DEL TORO we don't come on layitlow to post negative comments or talk about other peoples cars or products. We let our cars do the talking at the shows or the pics on the net if you joke around with people on here who run our product or other hoppers thats between you and them. Me myself (Sergio JR),Sergio or Rudy Del Toro have never came on here talking shit or joking around for you too think that calling us del chippo is motivation for us. It would be one thing if we knew eachother and were cool like that to joke around but we don't know eachother. Everyone that does know us knows that we are coo peeps and don't trip off shit like this but it gets old especially when you talk alot on here but at the shows don't say nothing. I don't want anyone to think that I am posting this because we are trippin or butt hurt over this but everytime something negative is said toward us (Del Toro) directly our friends always come to our defence I figured it was time I said something.  

To our friends and supporters good looking out. See you at the shows


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 12 2008, 07:55 PM~10639787
> *:wave:
> *



What's up Regal and Tito how you guys been out there? Tito can't wait to see that 58 on the road. What are you going to run in the trunk *cough hint hint cough* :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 8 2008, 06:37 PM~10611458
> *no i'm staying at da artichoke festival :biggrin:
> *


ok you are excused for the day then... lol :cheesy:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

ok everyone i just got this straight from the horses mouth. Vida Guerra will be at the SF show to sign autographs... if you coerce her enough maybe you can get her to do more.  

ok cochinos, i know what your dirty cochino minds were thinking and i was referring to gettin her to take pictures. :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@May 12 2008, 03:14 PM~10637282
> *how much???????
> *


i believe its $25 at the door


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@May 12 2008, 09:36 PM~10641005
> *ok everyone i just got this straight from the horses mouth. Vida Guerra will be at the SF show to sign autographs...  if you coerce her enough maybe you can get her to do more.
> 
> ok cochinos, i know what your dirty cochino minds were thinking and i was referring to gettin her to take pictures.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 H O L Y S H I T ! , word?


----------



## HIELO408 (Aug 16, 2004)

is the blue lac from deltoros going to show up


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 12 2008, 08:59 PM~10640633
> *Its DEL TORO we don't come on layitlow to post negative comments or talk about other peoples cars or products. We let our cars do the talking at the shows or the pics on the net if you joke around with people on here who run our product or other hoppers thats between you and them. Me myself (Sergio JR),Sergio or Rudy Del Toro have never came on here talking shit or joking around for you too think that calling us del chippo is motivation for us. It would be one thing if we knew eachother and were cool like that to joke around but we don't know eachother. Everyone that does know us knows that we are coo peeps and don't trip off shit like this but it gets old especially when you talk alot on here but at the shows don't say nothing. I don't want anyone to think that I am posting this because we are trippin or butt hurt over this but everytime something negative is said toward us (Del Toro) directly our friends always come to our defence I figured it was time I said something.
> 
> To our friends and supporters good looking out. See you at the shows
> *


well said


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

is everyone ready caues i know i am. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE IN DA HOUSE*


----------



## 33rdFleetWood (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIELO408_@May 12 2008, 11:45 PM~10641930
> *is the blue  lac from deltoros going to show up
> *


i know i will be there but will you be there???? :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

hope everyone is ready. :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## untouchables (Feb 19, 2006)

UNTOUCHABLES C.C. will be there representing :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i wanna go but i got no way of getting to san fransisco


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Apr 21 2008, 11:04 AM~10466501
> *Couple rides are going to Streetlow and couple bikes are going to L.G. in Fresno to qualify for Vegas.
> *


wot makes me laugh is everyone all of a sudden is gonna qualify for vegas most people from up north dont even goto vegas now all of a sudden o well good luck


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

*JUST A FEW MORE DAYS :biggrin: *


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 14 2008, 12:00 PM~10654187
> *wot makes me laugh is everyone all of a sudden is gonna qualify for vegas most people from up north dont even goto vegas now all of a sudden o well good luck
> *


Qualify my Ass!!!! I'm A Rollerz and Only brothers get in Vegas without qualifying or pre-reg's When your the CLUB OF THE YEAR 4 TIMES shit we got that shit on LOCK.... ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@May 14 2008, 04:27 PM~10656531
> *Qualify my Ass!!!! I'm A Rollerz and Only brothers get in Vegas without qualifying or pre-reg's When your the CLUB OF THE YEAR 4 TIMES shit we got that shit on LOCK.... ROLLERZ ONLY
> *


 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 12 2008, 09:12 PM~10640766
> *What's up Regal and Tito how you guys been out there? Tito can't wait to see that 58 on the road. What are you going to run in the trunk *cough hint hint cough* :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW I'M GOING WITH SOME TORO PUMPS


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 12 2008, 09:12 PM~10640766
> *What's up Regal and Tito how you guys been out there? Tito can't wait to see that 58 on the road. What are you going to run in the trunk *cough hint hint cough* :biggrin:
> *




I WANNA RUN A WHAMMY PUMP WITH 4 SQUARE DUMPS AND 4 BATTERIES --WE WILL TALK


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 14 2008, 06:52 PM~10657151
> *I WANNA RUN A WHAMMY PUMP WITH 4 SQUARE DUMPS AND 4 BATTERIES --WE WILL TALK
> *


 :0


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

*T T T * 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@May 14 2008, 10:41 PM~10658892
> *T T T
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


so who is going to be preforming?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

3 days :biggrin:


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@May 14 2008, 06:27 PM~10656531
> *Qualify my Ass!!!! I'm A Rollerz and Only brothers get in Vegas without qualifying or pre-reg's When your the CLUB OF THE YEAR 4 TIMES shit we got that shit on LOCK.... ROLLERZ ONLY
> *


  :thumbsup: you know this


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 14 2008, 11:24 PM~10659175
> *so who is going to be preforming?
> *


SAN QUINN,BIG RICH, N.O.I.D., RAY DOGG, BK, JIMMY ROSES,KAFFANI, MIC QUIN,HUSTLER BOYS, JOSE SANTANA, LA FLORA VENENOSA, UNDER DOGG, AMBITION.


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

SO WHO'S CAR IS READY FOR THE SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

:biggrin:  :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 12 2008, 03:48 PM~10637574
> *:wave: Sup Homie !!!!
> *


 wus good?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@May 15 2008, 08:17 AM~10660893
> *SAN QUINN,BIG RICH, N.O.I.D., RAY DOGG, BK, JIMMY ROSES,KAFFANI, MIC QUIN,HUSTLER BOYS, JOSE SANTANA, LA FLORA VENENOSA, UNDER DOGG, AMBITION.
> *



y esos quien son? :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

its gonna be a good one


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 15 2008, 11:11 AM~10662634
> *y esos quien son?  :biggrin:
> *


unos rapperos que se ponen bien hippie y mean hyphy :biggrin:


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@May 15 2008, 01:48 PM~10663327
> *unos rapperos que se ponen bien hippie y mean hyphy  :biggrin:
> *


HOW BOUT THEY CANCEL THE SHITY CONCRT AND LOWER THE PRICE TO GET IN TO $15!!

LOS PERFORMORS CHUPAN VERGA!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 12 2008, 08:59 PM~10640633
> *Its DEL TORO we don't come on layitlow to post negative comments or talk about other peoples cars or products. We let our cars do the talking at the shows or the pics on the net if you joke around with people on here who run our product or other hoppers thats between you and them. Me myself (Sergio JR),Sergio or Rudy Del Toro have never came on here talking shit or joking around for you too think that calling us del chippo is motivation for us. It would be one thing if we knew eachother and were cool like that to joke around but we don't know eachother. Everyone that does know us knows that we are coo peeps and don't trip off shit like this but it gets old especially when you talk alot on here but at the shows don't say nothing. I don't want anyone to think that I am posting this because we are trippin or butt hurt over this but everytime something negative is said toward us (Del Toro) directly our friends always come to our defence I figured it was time I said something.
> 
> To our friends and supporters good looking out. See you at the shows
> *



* :thumbsup: 

When people here start winning national and world championship then they can talk crap other then that they should stay on the porch. Much props to Del Toro for putting it down for Nor Cal the last of the honest shops*


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

3 more days... :wave:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

how big is this show going to be ?how many entries


----------



## towncarlolo (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@May 15 2008, 02:33 PM~10663618
> *HOW BOUT THEY CANCEL THE SHITY CONCRT AND LOWER THE PRICE TO GET IN TO $15!!
> 
> LOS PERFORMORS CHUPAN VERGA!
> *


I like the way you think :biggrin: ALA VERGA CON ESAS PENDEJADAS! SI ME QUIERO PONER "HYPHY" MEJOR ME DOY UN SEROTAZO YO MISMO :uh:


----------



## Dippin'NdaEastBay (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@May 15 2008, 03:33 PM~10663618
> *HOW BOUT THEY CANCEL THE SHITY CONCRT AND LOWER THE PRICE TO GET IN TO $15!!
> 
> LOS PERFORMORS CHUPAN VERGA!
> *



Best idea I've heard in a long time! They would have a shitload more peeps in attendance at $15 than what they usually charge.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by towncarlolo_@May 15 2008, 08:52 PM~10666507
> *I like the way you think :biggrin: ALA VERGA CON ESAS PENDEJADAS! SI ME QUIERO PONER "HYPHY" MEJOR ME DOY UN SEROTAZO YO MISMO :uh:
> *


THATS FUCKED UP !!!! I ENJOY THE CONCERT (THE HEADLINERS, TOO MANY UP AND COMMERS ON STAGE THOUGH)


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 16 2008, 01:36 AM~10668809
> *THATS FUCKED UP !!!! I ENJOY THE CONCERT (THE HEADLINERS, TOO MANY UP AND COMMERS ON STAGE THOUGH)
> *


At least we don't have to worry about whether or not Keak Da Sneak is going to show up this year.


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

just 2 more dayz. :biggrin:


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dippin'NdaEastBay_@May 15 2008, 11:51 PM~10668054
> *Best idea I've heard in a long time! They would have a shitload more peeps in attendance at $15 than what they usually charge.
> *


YUP, STREETLOW THROWS A GOOD SHOW ALWAYS BUT THE PERFORMORS ON STAGE ALWAYS SUCK. FOR $25 I WANT A FUL SHOW.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@May 15 2008, 01:48 PM~10663327
> *unos rapperos que se ponen bien hippie y mean hyphy  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@May 15 2008, 01:33 PM~10663618
> *HOW BOUT THEY CANCEL THE SHITY CONCRT AND LOWER THE PRICE TO GET IN TO $15!!
> 
> LOS PERFORMORS CHUPAN VERGA!
> *


x1522489 :biggrin: or at least have an old school band, i liked twhen they had malo at the san jo show a couple of years back..and hopefully they dont have that annoying guy on the mic que nomas se pasa diceiendo babosadas


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WILL BE THERE 4 SURE.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sloejoe87_@May 16 2008, 03:18 AM~10668846
> *At least we don't have to worry about whether or not Keak Da Sneak is going to show up this year.
> *


Ya'll know I got nuttin' but love for SLM but my resources tell me otherwise. We don't know what happened with Keak, who is to say it wasn't a misprint by the promotor?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@May 16 2008, 08:54 AM~10669907
> *x1522489 :biggrin: or at least have an old school band, i liked twhen they had malo at the san jo show a couple of years back..and hopefully they dont have that annoying guy on the mic que nomas se pasa diceiendo babosadas
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 16 2008, 11:50 AM~10671211
> *WILL BE THERE 4 SURE.
> *


bRING ME A HAT :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by towncarlolo_@May 15 2008, 07:52 PM~10666507
> *I like the way you think :biggrin: ALA VERGA CON ESAS PENDEJADAS! SI ME QUIERO PONER "HYPHY" MEJOR ME DOY UN SEROTAZO YO MISMO :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 650 ReGaL (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 16 2008, 10:50 AM~10671211
> *WILL BE THERE 4 SURE.
> *


:thumbsup: I just hope your not bugging everyone to buy your videos, I like your videos theyre not bad, but Geezz Homie dont gotta go up to everyone's face and practically beg them :biggrin: 



* I am bringing out my Cutlass, just repainted int about 2 weeks ago kandied green with full chrome and gold undercarrage, big ups to Albert for that killer hook up hope to see you out there big homie, you owe my daughter a t-shirt too


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 650 ReGaL_@May 16 2008, 08:15 PM~10673938
> *:thumbsup: I just hope your not bugging everyone to buy your videos, I like your videos theyre not bad, but Geezz Homie dont gotta go up to everyone's face and practically beg them  :biggrin:
> * I am bringing out my Cutlass, just repainted int about 2 weeks ago kandied green with full chrome and gold undercarrage, big ups to Albert for that killer hook up hope to see you out there big homie, you owe my daughter a t-shirt too
> *



:0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 16 2008, 09:58 PM~10674533
> *:0
> *


:wave:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

ONE MORE DA TILL FRISCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 17 2008, 12:24 AM~10675360
> *ONE MORE DA TILL FRISCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


See ya' there, come up to me so I can put a face to the screen name :biggrin: I'll be wearing a LAYITLOW.COM shirt.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 17 2008, 06:23 AM~10675993
> *See ya' there, come up to me so I can put a face to the screen name :biggrin: I'll be wearing a LOWRIDER.COM shirt.*


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

If anyone needs any plus motors or bladders that way give me a call and i'll take them to the show. :biggrin:


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@May 16 2008, 08:54 AM~10669907
> *x1522489 :biggrin: or at least have an old school band, i liked twhen they had malo at the san jo show a couple of years back..and hopefully they dont have that annoying guy on the mic que nomas se pasa diceiendo babosadas
> *



HELL YEAH AN OLE SKOOL BAND WOULD BE OF THE CHAIN. THINK THAT DEVOTIONS SHOW IN SACRAMENTO IS HAVING AN OLD SCHOOL CONCERT!


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

:biggrin:  i'll see everyone tomorrw hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 5 2008, 10:11 PM~10585329
> *we are in the house and going to break fool's off  :0
> *


if your breaking shit im hiding lol :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 16 2008, 12:02 PM~10671296
> *Ya'll know I got nuttin' but love for SLM but my resources tell me otherwise. We don't know what happened with Keak, who is to say it wasn't a misprint by the promotor?
> *


i can tell you it wasnt a misprint. he was supposed to come but HE decided otherwise lol.. i think artists need to honor their contracts especially when they are PAID some kind of cash upfront.. dont get me started on this topic lol


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Well There are two things that make me who I am, lowriding and bay area rap....

And I've spoken to some artist who are on the roster and they claime they're going to be doing another show at a different location, now either THAT ARTIST is lying and robbing you for your money OR YOU GUYS are using their names to promote a show without having a contract set up :dunno: I got love for both of ya'll but someone needs to stop doing this


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 17 2008, 11:04 AM~10676850
> *Well There are two things that make me who I am, lowriding and bay area rap....
> 
> And I've spoken to some artist who are on the roster and they claime they're going to be doing another show at a different location, now either THAT ARTIST is lying and robbing you for your money OR YOU GUYS are using their names to promote a show without having a contract set up :dunno: I got love for both of ya'll but someone needs  to stop doing this
> *


WOW, IF I WAS GONNA LIE BOUT ARTIST AT A SHOW IT WOULD'T BE ABUOT THESE CHUMPS.

STREETLOW NEEDS TO BRING REAL ACTS TO THERE CONCERTS IF THEY GONNA CHARGE $25.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*what's up Regal how's the weather in the Bay*


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

Wusup with a layitlow member pic at the fri$co show?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@May 17 2008, 11:15 AM~10676919
> *WOW, IF I WAS GONNA LIE BOUT ARTIST AT A SHOW IT WOULD'T BE ABUOT THESE CHUMPS.
> 
> STREETLOW NEEDS TO BRING REAL ACTS TO THERE CONCERTS IF THEY GONNA CHARGE $25.
> *


Chumps???? What you wanna see some lame fake ass 50 Cent snitch? I wouldn't be saying chumps bro they Represent the Bay and I'm sure Quinn makes at 1 preformance what you and I make in two weeks


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 17 2008, 11:29 AM~10676972
> *Chumps???? What you wanna see some lame fake ass 50 Cent snitch? I wouldn't be saying chumps bro they Represent the Bay and I'm sure Quinn makes at 1 preformance what you and I make in two weeks
> *


NO DISREPECT TO BAY AREA RAP.....BUT WE BOTH KNOW MORE THAN LIKELY QUINN AINT BOOKED FOR THIS SHOW.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 17 2008, 11:17 AM~10676927
> *what's up Regal how's the weather in the Bay
> *


Not bad warm with a slight breeze


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I agree he may not be booked but is that his fault?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*Eddie, elchingonSS, sloejoe87, chicanolegacysf, Regal King*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*Regal save me a LAYITLOW.COM shit compa*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@May 17 2008, 11:24 AM~10676962
> *Wusup with a layitlow member pic at the fri$co show?
> *


Lets to it lets say 2pm??? Where should we all meet?


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 17 2008, 11:39 AM~10677012
> *Lets to it lets say 2pm??? Where should we all meet?
> *



@ vidas booth? :dunno:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 17 2008, 11:04 AM~10676850
> *Well There are two things that make me who I am, lowriding and bay area rap....
> 
> And I've spoken to some artist who are on the roster and they claime they're going to be doing another show at a different location, now either THAT ARTIST is lying and robbing you for your money OR YOU GUYS are using their names to promote a show without having a contract set up :dunno: I got love for both of ya'll but someone needs  to stop doing this
> *


we dont use artists names to get the people in to the show. thats dirty and we will leave that to other people/promoters to do. we play nice lol
someone called from his camp last time keak was supposed to perform and said he was sick, that he fell or something and hurt himself. i couldnt believe it either. i had my camera all ready for pics. another time he was supposed to do the show and didnt show up in san jose until like 20 mins before the show was going to end. as much cash as they are pulling in, i think they need to buy watches so they can get to their commitments ontime. lol as far as i know as of today. everyone on this shows roster is supposed to be there tomorrow.


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@May 17 2008, 11:15 AM~10676919
> *WOW, IF I WAS GONNA LIE BOUT ARTIST AT A SHOW IT WOULD'T BE ABUOT THESE CHUMPS.
> 
> STREETLOW NEEDS TO BRING REAL ACTS TO THERE CONCERTS IF THEY GONNA CHARGE $25.
> *


mr ss, i dont control the entry price. but i can say that putting on these shows requires cash. for permits, security, sfpd, dj, etc... but i can say that SF is the show with all the dirty girls lol i love SF they are so liberal and we get away with alot at this show. lol


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@May 17 2008, 11:48 AM~10677047
> *we dont use artists names to get the people in to the show.  thats dirty and we will leave that to other people/promoters to do. we play nice lol
> someone called from his camp last time keak was supposed to perform and said he was sick, that he fell or something and hurt himself. i couldnt believe it either. i had my camera all ready for pics. another time he was supposed to do the show and didnt show up in san jose until like 20 mins before the show was going to end.  as much cash as they are pulling in, i think they need to buy watches so they can get to their commitments ontime. lol as far as i know as of today. everyone on this shows roster is supposed to be there tomorrow.
> *



Thats why I dont get "HYPHY" cuz u can eazily get injured! and then what? :yessad:


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@May 17 2008, 11:51 AM~10677060
> *mr ss, i dont control the entry price. but i can say that putting on these shows requires cash. for permits, security, sfpd, dj, etc... but i can say that SF is the show with all the dirty girls lol i love SF they are so liberal and we get away with alot at this show. lol
> *


WEL SAID STREETLOW LADY......IM LOOKIN FORWARD TO UR WOODLAND SHOW, DO YOU KNOW WHO YOUR HEADLINER IS? I DON'T SEE A FLYER OR POSTING FOR THAT ONE?


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 17 2008, 11:35 AM~10676995
> *I agree he may not be booked but is that his fault?
> *


i just talked to Gilbert and he told me that he just confirmed with San Quinn today that hes going to be there tomorrow. he also told me that vida guerra is bringing a film crew from a show called "living the low life" to film the show. so put on your sunday best and smile pretty. lol


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@May 17 2008, 11:55 AM~10677081
> *WEL SAID STREETLOW LADY......IM LOOKIN FORWARD TO UR WOODLAND SHOW, DO YOU KNOW WHO YOUR HEADLINER IS?  I DON'T SEE A FLYER OR POSTING FOR THAT ONE?
> *


gracias!!
dont know yet. but i do know woodland is going to be a good show. as soon as they get the flier together, one of the guys at the SLM office will post it up. im looking forward to that show too.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@May 17 2008, 11:48 AM~10677047
> *we dont use artists names to get the people in to the show.  thats dirty and we will leave that to other people/promoters to do. we play nice lol
> someone called from his camp last time keak was supposed to perform and said he was sick, that he fell or something and hurt himself. i couldnt believe it either. i had my camera all ready for pics. another time he was supposed to do the show and didnt show up in san jose until like 20 mins before the show was going to end.  as much cash as they are pulling in, i think they need to buy watches so they can get to their commitments ontime. lol as far as i know as of today. everyone on this shows roster is supposed to be there tomorrow.
> *


Like I said the concert is a + but I go to streetlow shows for the cars, and because I support the magazine 100% but I spoke directly one of the artist who said he didn't even know about a show tommorrow and its like WHAT??? Your on the flyer..




Anywayz at 2pm by the Vida booth we will have a layitlow picture take


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@May 17 2008, 11:58 AM~10677088
> *i just talked to Gilbert and he told me that he just confirmed with San Quinn today that hes going to be there tomorrow.  he also told me that vida guerra is bringing a film crew from a show called "living the low life" to film the show. so put on your sunday best and smile pretty.  lol
> *


:yes: I love streetlow frisco shows and Vida wow that's the shit right there :thumbsup: 

I know Quinn will be there its the other acts who were not informed of their preformance, Tell Gilbert I would be more then honored to do the booking for Bay Area Artist


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Can't Wait Less then 24hrs away !!!!


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 17 2008, 12:03 PM~10677103
> *Like I said the concert is a + but I go to streetlow shows for the cars, and because I support the magazine 100% but I spoke directly one of the artist who said he didn't even know about a show tommorrow and its like WHAT??? Your on the flyer..
> Anywayz at 2pm by the Vida booth we will have a layitlow picture take
> *



thanks for your 100% support! its lowriders like you who help keep this movement alive.. 
im not on the business end of this so im not sure how arrangements for artists are made. and i know SLM wouldnt intentionally put someone on a flier unless there was something agreed to ahead of time. but you are right this is more about the cars then the concert. lo-lo's are the driving force behind the show/magazine. because without the cars there would be no show..


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 17 2008, 12:12 PM~10677132
> *:yes: I love streetlow frisco shows and Vida wow that's the shit right there :thumbsup:
> 
> I know Quinn will be there its the other acts who were not informed of their preformance, Tell Gilbert I would be more then honored to do the booking for Bay Area Artist
> *


that might not be a bad idea lol

i have registrations to put in order and labels to print, and reg cards to prepare. lol my life is crazy the week and days before the show.
see you out there tomorrow. :wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@May 17 2008, 12:25 PM~10677174
> *see you out there tomorrow.  :wave:
> *


Come up to me I like to put faces to screen names  I'll be wearing a layitlow shirt


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank God its not going to be extremely hot :thumbsup:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

hno:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 17 2008, 12:12 PM~10677132
> *:yes: I love streetlow frisco shows and Vida wow that's the shit right there :thumbsup:
> 
> I know Quinn will be there its the other acts who were not informed of their preformance, Tell Gilbert I would be more then honored to do the booking for Bay Area Artist
> *


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

I WOULD GO BUT THERE IS SOME PUSSY ASS CAR CLUB OUT IN SAN FRANCISCO CALLED NUESTRO ESTILO SERVING PEOPLE WITH RESTRAING ORDERS BECAUSE THERE JELOUSE ASS BITHCES CAUSE THERE NOT AS DEEP AS THEY USED TO BE FUCKING PUSSYS THEY SHOULD BE HAPPY THEY COULD FINALLY GET MARIED.  MAKING SHIT UP FUCKEN BITCHES


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@May 17 2008, 09:39 PM~10678898
> *I WOULD GO BUT THERE IS SOME PUSSY ASS CAR CLUB OUT IN SAN FRANCISCO CALLED NUESTRO ESTILO  SERVING PEOPLE WITH RESTRAING  ORDERS BECAUSE THERE JELOUSE ASS BITHCES CAUSE THERE NOT AS DEEP AS THEY USED TO BE FUCKING PUSSYS THEY SHOULD BE HAPPY THEY COULD FINALLY GET MARIED.  MAKING SHIT UP FUCKEN BITCHES
> *


:wave:


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@May 17 2008, 09:39 PM~10678898
> *I WOULD GO BUT THERE IS SOME PUSSY ASS CAR CLUB OUT IN SAN FRANCISCO CALLED NUESTRO ESTILO  SERVING PEOPLE WITH RESTRAING  ORDERS BECAUSE THERE JELOUSE ASS BITHCES CAUSE THERE NOT AS DEEP AS THEY USED TO BE FUCKING PUSSYS THEY SHOULD BE HAPPY THEY COULD FINALLY GET MARIED.  MAKING SHIT UP FUCKEN BITCHES
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

dayummmm


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

* Remember tommorrow at 2pm we will all meet next to the vida booth to take a picture for LAYITLOW MEMBERS !!! *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I WONT BE THERE


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@May 18 2008, 02:14 AM~10679655
> *
> 
> I WONT BE THERE
> *


so that explains your gayness :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SHOWTIME!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 18 2008, 05:17 AM~10679781
> *SHOWTIME!!!!
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows (Jul 24, 2004)

leavin now hope to see yall there. fuck the 3 hour drive to fresno.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

kinda cold and windy


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

pics...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@May 18 2008, 05:29 PM~10682216
> *pics...
> *


later and only a few from th hop


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

heres a few i took


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@May 18 2008, 07:03 PM~10682668
> *heres a few i took
> 
> 
> ...


Good pictures bro


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*POST THEM PICS*


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10682573

HERE SOME MORE PIC'S


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

NICE VIDEO CHEV


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 18 2008, 10:02 PM~10684044
> *NICE VIDEO CHEV
> *


thats all they got i allways try to get everyone sorry to tho's who got missed


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

THIS SHOW FUKEN SUCKD......I EXSPECTED MORE FROM STREETLOW MAGAZINE. :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*My experience with Streetlow has always been very good and enjoyable. For the first time not having an entry not judged for me was dissapointing. Other than that what other Car Show Promotors can run a perfect car show.*


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 18 2008, 11:47 PM~10683934
> *
> *


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

....i enjoyed myself.......cool show.......too many fresno cops tho...damm.... :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@May 19 2008, 06:52 AM~10685332
> *My experience with Streetlow has always been very good and enjoyable. For the first time not having an entry not judged for me was dissapointing. Other than that what other Car Show Promotors can run a perfect car show.
> *


They didn't judge you bro?????


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

I dont know about anyone else but my face got all sun burned :angry:

first time ive ever gotten burned and i was fuckin freeze'n!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 19 2008, 09:44 AM~10686421
> *I dont know about anyone else but my face got all sun burned  :angry:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 19 2008, 08:44 AM~10686421
> *I dont know about anyone else but my face got all sun burned  :angry:
> 
> first time ive ever gotten burned and i was fuckin freeze'n!!!
> *


x2 my cheeks are burning


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 19 2008, 08:45 AM~10686424
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


who has the coochino pics!?!?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 19 2008, 08:46 AM~10686437
> *x2 my cheeks are burning
> *


fuckin sucks haha

my bunions still hurt too :uh:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 19 2008, 09:47 AM~10686445
> *who has the coochino pics!?!?
> *


That's what i want to know .....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Show was small but it was a good show alot of nice cars & women!! :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 19 2008, 09:47 AM~10686445
> *who has the coochino pics!?!?
> *


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 19 2008, 09:46 AM~10686437
> *x2 my cheeks are burning
> *


You shouldn’t have worn those ass-less chaps Cabron!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 19 2008, 10:48 AM~10686876
> *Show was small but it was a good show alot of nice cars & women!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

THIS WAS A GREAT SHOW,
not THAT, many people but lots of cars great hopping contest and WOW !!!! what a bikini contest,
the girls went crazy to win the money took all there clothes off and shit , dammmm it was insane !!!, it was off the hook 4 sure, and 70 degrees all dam day nice wheather just a little windy off and on, 
i had a real great time out there,
thanks gilbert chavez 4 havIng us out there to film your show.
see you AT the next show, 
nobody dose them like street low magazine thats 4 SURE. 
JUST KEEPIN IT REAL.  :cheesy: :0  :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 19 2008, 11:20 AM~10687104
> *THIS WAS A GREAT SHOW,
> not THAT,  many people but lots of cars great hopping contest and WOW !!!! what a bikini contest,
> the girls went crazy to win the money took all there clothes off and shit , dammmm it was insane !!!, it was off the hook 4 sure, and 70 degrees all dam day nice wheather just a little windy off and on,
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Good meeting you bro....


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@May 19 2008, 09:51 AM~10686901
> *You shouldn’t have worn those ass-less chaps Cabron!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


there you go again with your gay ass fantasies...... what happened to you? thought you were gonna go? were you not able to find anything sexy to wear at the segunda? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 33rdFleetWood (Jan 24, 2005)

how do i post pics????


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 33rdFleetWood_@May 19 2008, 01:56 PM~10687375
> *how do i post pics????
> *



http://www.tinypic.com/


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 19 2008, 11:20 AM~10687104
> *THIS WAS A GREAT SHOW,
> not THAT,  many people but lots of cars great hopping contest and WOW !!!! what a bikini contest,
> the girls went crazy to win the money took all there clothes off and shit , dammmm it was insane !!!, it was off the hook 4 sure, and 70 degrees all dam day nice wheather just a little windy off and on,
> ...



anyone got the bikini contest on video?!?!?!?!!? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

THAT SHIT WAS OFF THE HOOK!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@May 19 2008, 09:39 AM~10686385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice hop line up nice too see the drop come out of retiremint for this show ,


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 19 2008, 09:44 AM~10686421
> *I dont know about anyone else but my face got all sun burned  :angry:
> 
> first time ive ever gotten burned and i was fuckin freeze'n!!!
> *


shit im burned up :angry:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Man it was a crazy show, started out nice then it got cold, but the nalgas kept shaking and the titties were popping... out that is! :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 19 2008, 01:00 PM~10687801
> *Man it was a crazy show, started out nice then it got cold, but the nalgas kept shaking and the titties were popping... out that is! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 19 2008, 01:00 PM~10687801
> *Man it was a crazy show, started out nice then it got cold, but the nalgas kept shaking and the titties were popping... out that is! :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:







Pics.?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@May 19 2008, 12:29 PM~10687595
> *anyone got the bikini contest on video?!?!?!?!!?    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> THAT SHIT WAS OFF THE HOOK!!
> *


My ***** is a Horn Dog :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 19 2008, 01:00 PM~10687801
> *Man it was a crazy show, started out nice then it got cold, but the nalgas kept shaking and the titties were popping... out that is! :biggrin:
> *




were da pics at?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

it was one of theose shows where you had to be there to see it :biggrin: ....jp



> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 19 2008, 03:24 PM~10687946
> *were da pics at?
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 19 2008, 01:32 PM~10688024
> *it was one of theose shows where you had to be there to see it  :biggrin: ....jp
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 19 2008, 01:21 PM~10687934
> *My ***** is a Horn Dog :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@May 19 2008, 01:47 PM~10688158
> *:yes:  :roflmao:
> *


A Cochino in training ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 19 2008, 01:48 PM~10688170
> *A Cochino in training .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 19 2008, 12:48 PM~10688170
> *A Cochino in training .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i had two of them with me yesterday and they havent stopped smiling yet


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 19 2008, 01:56 PM~10688227
> *i had two of them with me yesterday and they havent stopped smiling yet
> *


Where is the Cochino Pic??????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 19 2008, 02:03 PM~10688278
> *Where is the Cochino Pic??????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 19 2008, 02:03 PM~10688278
> *Where is the Cochino Pic??????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


YOU HAVE ALL THE GOOD PICS :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 19 2008, 01:03 PM~10688278
> *Where is the Cochino Pic??????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


pinche camera being a bitch and wont uplaod for some reason.....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 19 2008, 02:10 PM~10688326
> *YOU HAVE ALL THE GOOD PICS :biggrin:
> *


Just a few but there were more .... i am still uploading my pics ... where is the group Cochino pic at though ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 19 2008, 02:13 PM~10688342
> *pinche camera being a bitch and wont uplaod for some reason.....
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

i was walkin right now and hella tripped over my feet and hit my sunburned face


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 19 2008, 02:17 PM~10688385
> *i was walkin right now and hella tripped over my feet and hit my sunburned face
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 19 2008, 02:13 PM~10688342
> *pinche camera being a bitch and wont uplaod for some reason.....
> *


HOLD OUT :angry:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 19 2008, 01:18 PM~10688393
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


real talk! i think i got a carpet burn now on top of the sun burn :angry:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 19 2008, 01:19 PM~10688402
> *HOLD OUT :angry:
> *


im gonna photoshop of pic of you with the girls hope you dont get in trouble :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 19 2008, 02:23 PM~10688450
> *im gonna photoshop of pic of you with the girls hope you dont get in trouble :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 19 2008, 01:19 PM~10688404
> *real talk! i think i got a carpet burn now on top of the sun burn  :angry:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
damn bro its just a bad day for you.... go back to sleep before you really hurt your self...


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 19 2008, 01:25 PM~10688462
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> damn bro its just a bad day for you.... go back to sleep before you really hurt your self...
> *


fuck id love too!! but im stuck at work  dont get off till 5

i just wanna go home and beach like a whale! haha


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 19 2008, 01:24 PM~10688458
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


im just kidding dont get mad :0 :0


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 19 2008, 01:30 PM~10688487
> *fuck id love too!! but im stuck at work  dont get off till 5
> 
> i just wanna go home and beach like a whale! haha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
make sure you have the hose handy


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 19 2008, 01:37 PM~10688537
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> make sure you have the hose handy
> *


:roflmao: 

man im hella ghetto, at lunch i went and put my feet int he water foutain in front of my buildin


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 19 2008, 02:40 PM~10688559
> *:roflmao:
> 
> man im hella ghetto, at lunch i went and put my feet int he water foutain in front of my buildin
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 19 2008, 01:40 PM~10688559
> *:roflmao:
> 
> man im hella ghetto, at lunch i went and put my feet int he water foutain in front of my buildin
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i can imagine what people were saying when they walk by and saw you. damn ghetto ass people


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 19 2008, 02:10 PM~10688732
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i can imagine what people were saying when they walk by and saw you. damn ghetto ass people
> *


lol man people in my building kno whats up. they just laughed and said so many people have probably thought about it but only you would really do it hahahah


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Here's some pics I took & even though it was windy as hell!, its always cool to see all these badass cars @* the stick* every year


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## 33rdFleetWood (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## 33rdFleetWood (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## 33rdFleetWood (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 19 2008, 01:48 PM~10688170
> *A Cochino in training .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 33rdFleetWood (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## 33rdFleetWood (Jan 24, 2005)

still have a few pix will post them in a while


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 33rdFleetWood_@May 19 2008, 05:10 PM~10689700
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

Thats koo del toro brought the 63 back out hasnt hoped in a long time


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@May 19 2008, 05:54 PM~10690167
> *Thats koo del toro brought the 63 back out hasnt hoped in a long time
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 19 2008, 04:15 PM~10689226
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice pics


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

who won the hop????


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 19 2008, 06:24 PM~10690408
> *who won the hop????
> *


double the green elco at 69 or something
single the caprice at 38


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Niggs you really dissapointed me 


















You were suppost to compete in the male hardbody contest :biggrin:


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

THAT WOULD BE GROSS :barf:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@May 19 2008, 01:00 PM~10687801
> *Man it was a crazy show, started out nice then it got cold, but the nalgas kept shaking and the titties were popping... out that is! :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## WAT IT DO (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@May 19 2008, 08:39 AM~10686385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

this car was nice got up good and quiet :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

who won in the sweepstakes??


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

great show gilbert.. was nice seeing lots of ppl that I hadn't seen n a while. was well worth the weather see you guys at the next streetlow show. was gonna bo to the Fresno show but we bay area ppl got gilberts back!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 19 2008, 06:19 PM~10690360
> *nice pics
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## oorefluxoo (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 19 2008, 08:41 PM~10692092
> *who won in the sweepstakes??
> *


CARS= HAWIIAN PUNCH

TRUCKS= SJ TROKITA


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

thanks, it still has a long way to go



> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@May 19 2008, 10:13 PM~10691744
> *this car was nice got up good and quiet :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oorefluxoo_@May 19 2008, 09:48 PM~10692994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DIOS MIO...LOVE THEM COCHINAS :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

SAN QUINN AND BIG RICH


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 33rdFleetWood (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## 33rdFleetWood (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## 33rdFleetWood (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 19 2008, 09:41 AM~10686394
> *They didn't judge you bro?????
> *


Yea!! the car they did it took 1st in mild but they didn't judge my grandsons bike or my primos little black raider trike. It's all good. I heard Fresno show had some mix ups at trophy time too. These shows no matter how much you prepare something or another doesn't go right. I'll tell everyone this though back in the early 80's nobody would get trophy's because homeboys would start shooting and everybody was just trying to get out of there in a hurry.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@May 19 2008, 08:09 PM~10691701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*This is a bad as wipp right here!!!  *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 33rdFleetWood_@May 20 2008, 02:39 AM~10694230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@May 20 2008, 07:30 AM~10694821
> *Yea!! the car they did it took 1st in mild but they didn't judge my grandsons bike or my primos little black raider trike. It's all good. I heard Fresno show had some mix ups at trophy time too. These shows no matter how much you prepare something or another doesn't go right. I'll tell everyone this though back in the early 80's nobody would get trophy's because homeboys would start shooting and everybody was just trying to get out of there in a hurry.
> *


Congrats on the win i thought i heard them call your car when i walked away .... that sucks they didn't do the bikes though .... yeah like you said it used to be worst before ....


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 20 2008, 01:15 PM~10696809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :wow: :wow: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## DevineLocz (Nov 16, 2006)

*Good Shit HomiezZ!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DevineLocz_@May 20 2008, 02:44 PM~10697456
> *Good Shit HomiezZ!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



YOU KNOW WE GOT TO HAVE THEM PIC'S........ :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 20 2008, 01:19 AM~10694143
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: NICE!


----------



## Sac City Roller (Mar 4, 2008)

THAT WAS ALOT OF GUN SHOT WOUNDS. NEXT TIME BRING SOME BONDO!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPgy3ZSGq7k


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oorefluxoo+May 19 2008, 09:48 PM~10692994-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all this r blank pm please :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

EL RAIDER LET ME KNOW IF YOU GOT THOSE PIC'S........ :biggrin:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

:dunno: No pics of Chole or Martha?


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 20 2008, 01:15 PM~10696809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can someone please repost them or send these to me.... :uh:  :dunno: :tears: :thumbsup:


----------



## 95127 (May 21, 2008)

I WAS THERE ALL DAY, IT WAS KOO AS FUCK


----------



## 95127 (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@May 20 2008, 12:31 PM~10696923
> *    :wow:  :wow:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


AYE HOMEBOY CAN YOU HOOK IT UP WITH THESE PICTURES?


----------



## 95127 (May 21, 2008)

^^^^ DIRECTED AT 209TIME!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95127_@May 20 2008, 09:22 PM~10701052
> *AYE HOMEBOY CAN YOU HOOK IT UP WITH THESE PICTURES?
> *



I WILL PM THEM TO YOU WHEN I GET A CHANCE


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@May 20 2008, 09:58 AM~10695570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS SHOW LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE BETTER THAN THE STREEETLOW SHOW! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@May 20 2008, 10:08 PM~10701458
> *THIS SHOW LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE BETTER THAN THE STREEETLOW SHOW! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 20 2008, 06:34 PM~10699237
> *dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> all this r blank pm please  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 20 2008, 09:11 PM~10701487
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

hook me up too! lol



> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 21 2008, 12:07 AM~10701457
> *I WILL PM THEM TO YOU WHEN I GET A CHANCE
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

she was bad!!! :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 21 2008, 02:45 AM~10702253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 21 2008, 01:03 AM~10702291
> *she was bad!!! :cheesy:
> *


:yes:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey I hope all had fun at this event... we worked hard on this event.. I would like to apologize for any inconvience with the car hop.. i know del toro won.. shit i was the mc.. but i dont know.. it gets fuccen hectic at the event... too many hands in the pot... Also i hope you liked our bikini show.. i worked my ass off , and had help from George and some black to help make the acts move faster... so when the acts move faster... that means the bikini show is not rushed.. and we all want a nice slow bikini show.. gots to make the girls get the crowd... 

*Please welcome Laila Lee she will be one of our new tour girls.. very awesome.. if you wanna see more pics or contact her check out my myspace.com/rumpasroom she is on my top friends... she will be goin to all the shows.. shes very appreciative all those who helped her win the bikini show.

























if you remember from the show in san jo last year britney, she was in the bikini /ass contest... she might be at the show.. wish me luck.. im gonna have to pull some strings.. hahaha









see yall over in Costa mesa.. and shit if you see me around say wasupers..*


----------



## DevineLocz (Nov 16, 2006)

*Awee!! Who the fuckz bein'a hater.. !? :angry: 




Originally posted by 209TIME!!!@May 20 2008, 01:15 PM~10696809











































Click to expand...

*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 THE LAST PICTURE :biggrin:


----------



## 95127 (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 20 2008, 09:07 PM~10701457
> *I WILL PM THEM TO YOU WHEN I GET A CHANCE
> *


GOOD LOOKIN OUT


----------



## 95127 (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clublord_@May 21 2008, 07:43 AM~10703369
> *Hey I hope all had fun at this event... we worked hard on this event.. I would like to apologize for any inconvience with the car hop.. i know del toro won.. shit i was the mc.. but i dont know.. it gets fuccen hectic at the event... too many hands in the pot... Also i hope you liked our bikini show.. i worked my ass off , and had help from George and some black to help make the acts move faster... so when the acts move faster... that means the  bikini show is not rushed.. and we all want a nice slow bikini show.. gots to make the girls get the crowd...
> 
> Please welcome Laila Lee she will be one of our new tour girls.. very awesome.. if you wanna see more pics or contact her check out my myspace.com/rumpasroom she is on my top friends... she will be goin to all the shows.. shes very appreciative all those who helped her win the bikini show.
> ...


*

THE SHOW WAS KOO AS FUCK, I THINK YOU GUYS DID A GOOD JOB, THE ONLY WAY IT COULD OF BEEN BETTER IS IF IT WASNT WINDY BUT NOBODY CAN CONTROL THE WEATHER.

LAILA HELPED HERSELF WIN WHEN SHE PULLED OUT HER TITTIES LOL THE ANNOUNCER CHICK HELPED TOO.

P.S. HOW CAN I GET A JOB FOR SLM AS A SECURITY FOR THE MODELS, PHOTOGRAPHER, OR SECURITY/PHOTOGRAPER 2X1*


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics Regal King. :thumbsup:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)




----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@May 20 2008, 10:08 PM~10701458
> *THIS SHOW LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE BETTER THAN THE STREETLOW SHOW! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



All show's have there up and down's not all show's are perfect, it just a personal prefence what someone like I like Streetlow show because there local and there with in the area of Central Cali which is in driving range. I have been to the Devotions car show and it really cool.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)




----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

I'm in LOve :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 21 2008, 05:31 PM~10707080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you had models and didnt bother telling me??? :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 20 2008, 08:39 PM~10700497
> *EL RAIDER LET ME KNOW IF YOU GOT THOSE PIC'S........ :biggrin:
> *




yes graciassssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

chichis chichis chichis :biggrin:


----------



## 95127 (May 21, 2008)

HERES A FEW PIX I TOOK OF HOMEBOYS '65


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 21 2008, 05:24 PM~10707030
> *All show's have there up and down's not all show's are perfect, it just a personal prefence what someone like I like Streetlow show because there local and there with in the area of Central Cali which is in driving range. I have been to the Devotions car show and it really cool.
> *


YOU RITE MONEY....I JUST PERSONELLY JUST FEEL THAT SLM SHOWS ARE NOT WORTH $25 ADMISION. JUST MY 2 CENTS.


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FRISCO KID_@May 19 2008, 12:29 PM~10687595
> *anyone got the bikini contest on video?!?!?!?!!?    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> THAT SHIT WAS OFF THE HOOK!!
> *


O.G.RIDER WILL HAVE IT ON MY LAST DVD ILL MAKE VOLUME 21


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 21 2008, 06:17 PM~10707457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clublord_@May 21 2008, 08:43 AM~10703369
> *Hey I hope all had fun at this event... we worked hard on this event.. I would like to apologize for any inconvience with the car hop.. i know del toro won.. shit i was the mc.. but i dont know.. it gets fuccen hectic at the event... too many hands in the pot... Also i hope you liked our bikini show.. i worked my ass off , and had help from George and some black to help make the acts move faster... so when the acts move faster... that means the  bikini show is not rushed.. and we all want a nice slow bikini show.. gots to make the girls get the crowd...
> 
> Please welcome Laila Lee she will be one of our new tour girls.. very awesome.. if you wanna see more pics or contact her check out my myspace.com/rumpasroom she is on my top friends... she will be goin to all the shows.. shes very appreciative all those who helped her win the bikini show.
> ...


*
FIRST I HEARD OF THIS*


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 21 2008, 09:56 PM~10709766
> *FIRST I HEARD OF THIS
> *


maybe its a sympathy win, or they ment to say the big body won a bag of lays for chippin again


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

DAM SERVER


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

I WON SOME ZENITH THO :biggrin:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 21 2008, 06:58 PM~10707873
> *you had models and didnt bother telling me???  :0
> *


Sorry the left before you got there .....


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 21 2008, 09:36 PM~10709611
> *O.G.RIDER WILL HAVE IT ON MY LAST DVD ILL MAKE VOLUME 21
> 
> *


Last DVD


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchingonSS_@May 21 2008, 08:03 PM~10708619
> *YOU RITE MONEY....I JUST PERSONELLY JUST FEEL THAT SLM SHOWS ARE NOT WORTH $25 ADMISION.  JUST MY 2 CENTS.
> *



I feel ya usually Streetlow show are more packed but you got to understand there was another show in Fresno for L.G. alot of other car were over there to qualify for LRM Super Show but I'll be at the next show in Monterey.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RyqYdBe-FE4


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@May 23 2008, 02:50 AM~10718543
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=RyqYdBe-FE4
> *


 :0 good shit homie!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@May 23 2008, 02:50 AM~10718543
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=RyqYdBe-FE4
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REVEREND (Aug 30, 2007)

Green Horn here been lurking for some time was at show in SF Almost had a heart attack watching the girlys, Lost my good book. Damn can't wait till the next one


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REVEREND_@May 23 2008, 01:54 PM~10721721
> *Lost my good book
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REVEREND_@May 23 2008, 01:54 PM~10721721
> *Green Horn here  been lurking for some time was at show in SF Almost had a heart attack watching the girlys, Lost my good book. Damn can't wait till the next one
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 23 2008, 07:39 AM~10719257
> *:0  good shit homie!
> *


wtf was that in the red hair guy? girl?.....oh nvm i forgot it was in frisco!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@May 23 2008, 02:50 AM~10718543
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=RyqYdBe-FE4
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## clublord (Jun 19, 2005)

hey i forget to say the lady who was helpin me was a black lady.. i type too fast and dont proof read the shit... the anouncer chick was kinda all over the place...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

]


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 24 2008, 08:26 AM~10727003
> *wtf was that in the red hair guy? girl?.....oh nvm i forgot it was in frisco!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollers only paule (Jun 11, 2008)

YO BROS : I WAS WONDERING Y A PICTURE OF MY CAR IS NOT ON THIS MAY 18
SHOW SCREEN ?MY CAR TOOK 2nd PLACE FOR STREET EURO AT DA SHOW 
ITS ROOT BEER BROWN 2006 NISSAN ALTIMA ON WIRE WHEELS AN BAGGED FRONT,BACK,SIDE TO SIDE. (I WAS JUST WONDERING).  :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollers only paule_@Jun 12 2008, 11:00 AM~10854918
> *YO BROS : I WAS WONDERING Y A PICTURE OF MY CAR IS NOT ON THIS MAY 18
> SHOW SCREEN ?MY CAR TOOK 2nd PLACE FOR STREET EURO AT DA SHOW
> ITS ROOT BEER BROWN 2006 NISSAN ALTIMA ON WIRE WHEELS AN BAGGED FRONT,BACK,SIDE TO SIDE. (I WAS JUST WONDERING).   :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollers only paule_@Jun 12 2008, 11:00 AM~10854918
> *YO BROS : I WAS WONDERING Y A PICTURE OF MY CAR IS NOT ON THIS MAY 18
> SHOW SCREEN ?MY CAR TOOK 2nd PLACE FOR STREET EURO AT DA SHOW
> ITS ROOT BEER BROWN 2006 NISSAN ALTIMA ON WIRE WHEELS AN BAGGED FRONT,BACK,SIDE TO SIDE. (I WAS JUST WONDERING).   :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


your guess is as good as mine


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by rollers only paule_@Jun 12 2008, 11:00 AM~10854918
> *YO BROS : I WAS WONDERING Y A PICTURE OF MY CAR IS NOT ON THIS MAY 18
> SHOW SCREEN ?MY CAR TOOK 2nd PLACE FOR STREET EURO AT DA SHOW
> ITS ROOT BEER BROWN 2006 NISSAN ALTIMA ON WIRE WHEELS AN BAGGED FRONT,BACK,SIDE TO SIDE. (I WAS JUST WONDERING).   :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------

